# Sale of archery Equipment



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Gavin,

Sell the bike and keep hunting.:wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

BushPig said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Unfortunately i need to sell my archery equipment, please pm me or email me at [email protected] if you are interested. I do not want to sell bits and pieces, the whole set as below for R 6000.00.
> 
> ...


Hi Gavin,

Sorry to see this.

I see you work for Gary Franks. He's a great guy. I have known him for a very long time. 

I wish you the best of luck with these difficult times. We are all going to need it.


----------



## BushPig (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks guys...

Looks like the bow might be moving on monday.....

but i have consoled myself with the promise that as soon as im out of this KAK that im in.....I'm going to get myself a whole new setup.

Yes i do work with Gary Franks....great guy indeed  ......the bike may have to go as well.....sigh How do you know Gary Adreniline ?

let me know if theres anyone else interested in the bow....first come first served.


Gavin


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Bushpig, you should try posting this over on the South African forum bowhuntingforum DOT co DOT za there's classifieds section there too.

Cheers


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Sad to hear that you have to sell the bike and the bowhunting equipment.

Stay in touch here though.:wink:


----------



## BushPig (Jun 22, 2007)

SOLD !! .....starts saving for next setup


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

sorry to hear that.........but 06 bows are so "last season" :wink:
start saving for 09 models 

i sold the bow + some accessories to Gavin a while back.
unfortunately he got into financial difficulty and the payments were slow......but he made sure he paid me in full before he advertised here.......
imho, this says a lot about his character :thumbs_up


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe it says a lot about your avatar? LOL!!!


----------

